# Tappan 8/15



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished from 6:30 am until 11:00 am used minnows on plain gold hook, and minnows on white squirt, caught 31 crappies all short. 
Regrettably I will be posting my 96 Seanymph TFX 175 with 9.9 and Shore Lander trailer in the OGF Market Place later today.

On a side note, Annie's Hut Bait Shop across from the main launch at Tappan will be closing permanently this Sunday .


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Specwar said:


> Fished from 6:30 am until 11:00 am used minnows on plain gold hook, and minnows on white squirt, caught 31 crappies all short.
> Regrettably I will be posting my 96 Seanymph TFX 175 with 9.9 and Shore Lander trailer in the OGF Market Place later today.
> 
> On a side note, Annie's Hut Bait Shop across from the main launch at Tappan will be closing permanently this Sunday .


Just for the season or did they get shut down

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry to see you sell that boat spec...it's a beauty for sure!!!

I can't really blame them for shutting down. 
They sit for hours on end without a sale day in and day out....I couldn't do it either.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

They told me the decision to close permanently is business driven.

Thanks Terry.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I tried it again yesterday (Monday) with about the same results. A few short LMB, a dozen 8.5" Crappie, and once again had a very nice Eye up to the boat before he took the notion to run under it and break me off . I'm going to have to switch away from my ultra lite tackle when jigging the shoreline. Water level is down a bit there too.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I am looking forward to the fall/winter bite after turnover.


----------

